# Feeler Men Dating Thinker Women?



## Digestive (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone done this? How'd it go?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I've seen a feeler man date a thinker women. It went well. I've also seen it not go well.

I can't comment on it personally though, I've never dated a thinker women as a feeler man.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is pretty common. Probably slightly less common than the opposite.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

50 years strong but no sex (...with each other)


----------



## Eppi (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm a T in the beginning stages of getting to know an F i'm crazy about...so far so good  all my best friends are Fs


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Aladdin Sane said:


> 50 years strong but no sex (...with each other)


'I did not have sexual relations with that woman Monica lewinsky' Hillary Clinton is an INTJ and Bill Clinton an ESFP


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Tega1 said:


> 'I did not have sexual relations with that woman Monica lewinsky' Hillary Clinton is an INTJ and Bill Clinton an ESFP


No, Hillary is an XSTJ. Anybody who has followed her life or knows much about her would know that she is an SJ, absolutely nothing points to her being an INTJ.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with those typings. Hillary an ESTJ. And their relationship was a business arrangement. But many marriages are; I don't think it has to do with feeling and thinking. 

But yeah, I like thinker women.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I dated a female Thinker woman online, me a Feeler man. It didn't go too well because she was abusive verbally and emotionally. Thankfully it lasted six months.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Aladdin Sane said:


> No, Hillary is an XSTJ. Anybody who has followed her life or knows much about her would know that she is an SJ, absolutely nothing points to her being an INTJ.


I agree, but another way to look at it is that they are about the most formidable duo there is. They are much stronger together than by themselves. The Obamas are probably thinker-feeler too. Same thing. I am more scared of the wives than the husbands.

Regardless of what you think about them, they are strong women who will fight for you.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I agree, but another way to look at it is that they are about the most formidable duo there is. They are much stronger together than by themselves. The Obamas are probably thinker-feeler too. Same thing. I am more scared of the wives than the husbands.
> 
> Regardless of what you think about them, they are strong women who will fight for you.


Obama is an ENFJ, and I know Michelle Obama is thought to be a thinker by a lot of people, I have seen her being typed as INTJ - I don't see why, she is clearly an extrovert, and I've always thought of her as a feeler - her speeches are very emotional. I would say she is also an ENFJ. If she is a thinker, then she is an ENTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Thinker women are wack. Wack!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Obama is an ENFJ, and I know Michelle Obama is thought to be a thinker by a lot of people, I have seen her being typed as INTJ - I don't see why, she is clearly an extrovert, and I've always thought of her as a feeler - her speeches are very emotional. I would say she is also an ENFJ. If she is a thinker, then she is an ENTJ.


I was thinking maybe ESTP. They can be good with crowds. I think she is a thinker anyway.

Michelle is more forceful and basically has more Se than her husband.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I am a Feeler and have only dated other Feelers. Maybe this is just my bad experience, but it is that Female Thinkers have little tolerance for emotional expression in men. They tend to prefer a mate much more like themselves.


----------



## TheNomad (Nov 18, 2016)

This thread is hilarious. The Clintons are their own kind of animal though. One can't generalize from that unholy alliance IMHO.

That said, I am a male INFP married to a female ISTJ for over 5 years and it's actually awesome.

I am a more macho INFP (whatever that means) but she is basically the perfect wife. And I mean that sincerely.

There is this infatuation with "passionate" or "interesting" types when young, but the marriage material is an ISFJ or ISTJ IMHO. :-D (I might be biased)

I love her to death. The so called "boring" types are loyal, hard working, excellent parents, frugal, ridiculously industrious, stable, etc.

Now I married her for her, but boy do I feel lucky! Anyways, just my 2 cents as male INFP married to an awesome female ISTJ.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

How in the world do people type people they don't even personally know??? The Clintons and the Obamas are in politics, and politicians are known for putting on masks.


----------



## Eppi (Nov 21, 2016)

Rock Of Ages said:


> I am a Feeler and have only dated other Feelers. Maybe this is just my bad experience, but it is that Female Thinkers have little tolerance for emotional expression in men. They tend to prefer a mate much more like themselves.




I mean you're not necessarily wrong, but often, the more developed and mature the T woman, the more she learns to appreciate and respect Fs.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Rock Of Ages said:


> but it is that Female Thinkers have little tolerance for emotional expression in men.


No they tend to have a low tolerance for bullshit expression in men, regardless of the cognitive function associated with the bullshit.

I've only dated feeler men, it's my preference.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Digestive said:


> Anyone done this? How'd it go?


How would you expect it to go?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Rock Of Ages said:


> I am a Feeler and have only dated other Feelers
> 
> 
> 
> EW


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Thinker women are wack. Wack!



the proper sentence should be

thinker womin are whack yo


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Digestive said:


> Anyone done this? How'd it go?


The ''thread'', like many of these ''threads'' - result to jumping to assumptive mean(s) that ''thinker'' (women) are lacking sufficient human-characteristics (e.g., feeling / emotions) - or are incapable of utilizing (''feeler''), function(s). 

The biggest differences as I observed between feeler males / thinker females is how one is_ predisposed_ resolve conflicts. Rather than ''thinker'' women being low in EQ (&) whatever other nonsense was _proposed_. 

Which would indicate other _mental-illnesses_, or other underlying factors all in which are not typology related or situated within the feeler/thinker dichotomy - but rather have a possible predisposition (lenience) towards certain behaviors, expression, and preferences.

I do not think any of the ''Feeler'' males I have engaged in have ever noticed anything ''out of the ordinary,'' except being slow to emotionally open (moot whether this 'typology' related).

And my preference in hobbies/activities, and perhaps my _indifference / harshness _towards dealing with (people-situated) matters; and rather the feeler males tends to be more sentimental, connected and considerate to persons in general - while I tend to disregard, or exclude _conflicts_ or affects (e.g., emotional, ethical, sentimental) etc., internally and externally within or between ''people / individuals / persons'' (&) focus on rational outcomes / situation manipulation and addressing (problems / reasons) - rather than (persons). 

These feeler male(s) have never expressed; a ''problem'' with how I handle conflicts - nor in vice versa - besides small clashing of values when it comes to conflict resolutions (e.g., him being more interpersonally situated people oriented) — and myself, more (impersonally problem oriented). 

While a feeler male may view such method(s) as a ''cold / irrational'' way of dealing with things, it could rather just be his innate disposition to being _sensitive_ to impersonal problem solving method(s), and vice versa, for myself, being_ sensitive _towards interpersonal problem-solving methods.

In these regard(s), I enjoy ''feeler'' males because they make me _logically feel _- and I, make them_ logically think_; during differential scenarios and through exposure to differential conflicts.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> the proper sentence should be
> 
> thinker womin are whack yo


Hmmmm hello WellsyBob


----------



## TheNomad (Nov 18, 2016)

Well put Catwalk.


----------

